# I miss my master level



## mervillehomesteader (Jan 10, 2014)

About 3 years ago I was selling my pick up truck. I cleaned it out of old chip bags, coffee cups etc. On the front seat was my trusted and well loved 4ft master level. A good tool, always true and just a plain old good friend of a good 12 years or more. I took it out and went to put it in the garage and the padlock was on the door. I didn't have my keys with me at the time so I leaned it against the door with intentions of going to get my keys and safely put it away, not because of thievery but because I have small children and did not want them to get it and use it for something awful or worse yet lose it. The guy came to buy the truck and then life got in the way such as getting dinner ready or whatever toddler type chore had to be taken care of. Well long story short went out the next day and it was gone.
I couldn't find it anywhere. I tried to replace it but the company went under due to cheap imports from china, I went to several local tool supplies and tried out several levels all were out of plumb stabilla, empire, mastercraft, couldn't find a Johnson anywhere. The stabilla for the record was out the worst of them all. In case anyone doesn't know Master brand levels are by far the best levels hands down. They are adjustable so in the field one can readjust if out or set level for grades. They are a mere 2 inches wide so they will fit between rebar and the panel so you get a true level when setting walls, a big thing for a carpenter that cares about his concrete. it still makes me sick in the stomach to know its gone. I ended up settling for a Sola and well it always seems to give different reading every time I use it. and I check it with my 3ft master and it says its good but I just don't trust it. It is just a bit to wide to fit in the form so I always have to rely on the whalers being the same thickness (and they never are) So now its just guess work. Did I mention how much it tears my heart apart to think about it? Sorry for being long winded but I guess all I want to know is does anyone out there have that special tool that meant the world and went missing and to this day do you still pine for it? Or am I just being as my wife puts it ridiculous and over sentimental about an old tool? Would love to hear your thoughts. Or maybe a line on replacing an old friend.


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

what about this guy?

http://theplumbbob.com/index.php?cPath=1&osCsid=03c6c0b083e757de001aceba0b379bcc


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I had a hammer, nothing special, I think it was an old Craftsman. Left it on a jobsite one day, gone the next. Not too surprising, not even that special of a tool, but it was missed none the less. Its replacement just didn't feel the same and unexpectedly took a while to get used to.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

I think one of the laborers walked off with my Starret 6" combo about four years ago when he came in to use the head. my favorite tool - had it since I was 18. He probably didn't even know what it was. I was so pissed.

I have the rectangular 6" Starret and several 6 and 12" combo daily users so I never could justify ponying up the 90 bucks to replace that bad boy…. maybe this next Christmas.

And wooden levels are like hammers, you get to know them like a worn pair of work jeans. I found my old levels on E Bay and bought them as collectors just for the nostalgia. Maybe you could find a level like yours there.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a older Beryillum Copper coated Stanley Square that I inherited from my wife's grandfather. Its a great tool that I'd hate to lose.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Why can't people leave other peoples things alone.I met a few people who claimed to have bought stolen stuff at knocked down prices but they wouldn't like it if it was their own stuff to come up next on the black market.
Stealing from your friends and work buddies is a shameful thing in my book or from anyone for that matter .I found out my own Brother was stealing stuff from me and selling it to others .He even had the gall to get calor gas delivered to his home and charged it to my garage account when I was in business many years ago.
He was lucky I never called the cops.
Was I a fool ? * YES* a complete fool.
His excuse at first was very lame he thought he had asked me if it was ok.
He knew damned well it would not be ok and would never be ok.Then he admitted because he thought I was wealthy I wouldn't mind since he was poor.I told him if he didn't spend all his money on booze he would be much better off. I never charged him with theft ,and forgave him, time and time again .Then one day he borrowed money from me promising if he couldn't pay it back he would work it off doing work to my house .
He was full of the joys of spring the day I asked him to start working off the loan/debt suiddenly within fifteen minutes he developed a very painful stomach and I never saw him again till the day he died some fifteen years later.
Was I a fool ? answer yes I certainly was but that's just the kind of guy I am .Once a bit later an elderly gentleman once told me that my brother and others many of them members of my family,was taking my kindness for softness he was correct too. Alistair


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

My Nicholls copper clad square and my 4' Johnson level are true treasures. Don't know how old the Nicholls is, but it was my Dad's. Says Union Made and from Ottumwa, Iowa. Never seen another one. Daughter gave me the Johnson years ago. Laminated mahogany with brass trim.
Someone could be badly hurt tryin' to make off with either of those puppies.
I feel your pain.
Bill


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

My father used to say people would steal Christ off the cross and go back after dark for the nails.


----------



## mervillehomesteader (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for the sympathy fellas, I knew I wasn't the only one. I did try the plumb bob guy that is how I found out they went out of business. I see his stock is getting down there too. Chalk it up to never let your guard down. The worst is, I got to thinking if I lost my Stanley #4, just about brought me to tears. I am the kinda guy who owns tools for 30+ years I have a screwdriver set I bought in 1987, and a bunch of mechanics tools my dad gave me when I was 15 years old. To loose any of what I work so hard to keep just makes a man very upset. All I can say is buy North American or good European and stay away from those cheap imports. And hold on to them tools.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Years ago I was driving past a job site in the evening and noticed someone walking around in there. I stopped and asked what he was doing. He said just looking for tools. I told him just because someone left any out, they were not free for the taking. We'd be back tomorrow and continue where we left off. He just had a stupid look on his face. I guess he thought I was crazy.

In 1990, all my tools were stolen out of my truck. The thing I never got over was my tool pouch. After wearing the same one daily for 21 years, every time I reached for something it was not there! The new one never worked. I finally quit using it and just carried my tools in my overalls packets.

Stealing tools of one's trade is a capital crime.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I have a set of end nippers, that pulled a gazillion (give or take five) nails, that were lost for over a year, then the lady I'd done a job for asked if it was mine. That was a relief, since I haven't found another set quite like it.

Then there was my gauge I designed, but let go with my shop, in the course of a divorce. I missed it for twenty years, then tracked down the guy who bought my shop and who sold it back to me for twenty.

My favorite HIDES in my tool box - a Craftsman 5 oz claw hammer I have not been able to find anywhere else. It's been with me for about forty years. It's perfect for nailing around fragile glass windows and such.

I've had a million opportunities to steal someone else's property, but didn't and expect the same from all those around me.

Like Scotsman indicates, there are a lot of idiots who mistake kindness for stupidity. I even had a talk with one of those idiots, to remind him of all he gave up by "jumping over the dollar to get the dime." More specifically, I explained to him all he'd never benefit from, by way of my help again.

Recently, my now ex boss ripped me off. He was an idiot who almost always bought low end tools, then misused them and abused them, to include leaving them out in the weather long term. He took short cuts on customer projects (e..g., caulk joints 1" deep and wide and, immediately, paint over them."

I had everything from cabinet saws to angle finders. He'd spend a couple hours trying to remove grout, then I'd go get my Fein Multi Tool and do the job in minutes, but I was ripping him off if I asked for a replacement blade. In the end, he used a roll of my Tyvek and otherwise burned me for around a thousand.

It's soooooo hard not destroying him, which would be a simple matter of reporting him for burning trash lumber (lead paint, treated wood) etc. in his wood stove, or the unpermitted addition (documented by photos) and so on. However, I know of other people who burned me and, left to their own devices, destroyed their own lives (all or in part).


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

"(e..g., caulk joints 1" deep and wide and, immediately, paint over them."" 
I recently had a contractor install crown moulding in my two-story foyer. It was installed in July and initially looked good. BUT, the second the cold weather set in, the caulk in the joints has shrunk (a lot), and it now looks like ********************. What really pisses me off is that I specifically told the contractor that I'd be THRILLED to pay extra if he'd use top-of-the-line paint and caulk. I specified Sherwin WIlliams paint and asked for the most expensive caulk available (again, on me). He assured me he only used "the good stuff" on his projects and there was no need for ME to pay extra. 
As usual the contractor left the half-full cans of paint behind. All low-end VALSPAR garbage from Lowes. ANd the caulk tube I found in my trashcan- ALEX 1, the cheapest stuff you can buy….also from lowes. 
I called the contractor to complain. He said, "I guarantee my work for 18 months", if the materials fail let me know and I'll come fix it". Well i called him and he said "I'll TRY to get someone out there next week to take a look". A week came and went and I called again. He said he'd stop by the next day at 11AM. I took the morning off work and waited. 11:15 he calls and says he can't make it out. AT this point I told him to go screw himself and proceeded to dog his company on every review site I could find. 
And all because he wanted to save $50 on materials that I WOULD HAVE GLADLY PAID FOR. He then blew a chance to make things right.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

this thread sure went south.
Yo, Tedstor - You might want to talk to a paint store or another contractor before bashing a Contractor in public.

Fact is, everyone is having a problem this year from cracks and shrinking trim, nail pops everywhere. It's not his fault your house is so dry from lack of humidity. You can afford crown and two story foyers, I imagine a humidifier would be a good purchase. snarky I know. but so is your public post.

Another fact is Alex plus is a good product for inside trim. That's what I use. But it won't keep trim from shrinking. I also hear SW Valspar is a decent paint, comparable to Benjamin Moore. A lot of paints have changed so I don't know what you've heard before.

Here is another fact: most contractors only warranty their work for a year. Sounds like this guy really does nice work he's proud of and stands behind it. To suggest he uses inferior products to save You 50 bucks is absurd.

I stand behind my warranty too but, it usually cuts into a packed schedule and needs to be squeezed into the chaos controlled mass of wriggling workers, each with their own agenda. Another client will lose a worker on their site. and it will come out of my pocket. You didn't pay for that.

I've rescheduled three times before, a few times. I always call as soon as possible to reschedule and I'm never late (more than 15 min.). Your job will require big ladders and two guys, no doubt.

Is there wind blowing in? is there a water leak? are you in danger? Then give the guy a break.
Your reaction only ended up with you having to fix it yourself…two stories up. Good luck with that, pal.

btw - how do you know we (evil contractors) don't have secret websites to check on people like you?

People that would write in public where anyone can find it with a simple search:

*I told him to go screw himself and proceeded to dog his company on every review site I could find. *

nice, real nice.

I liked reminiscing about favorite tools,.... that's what this conversation started to be about.

I lost a Sheffield 9" rosewood and brass level about ten years ago while installing a kitchen. They had a door that came loose (talk about warranty's!) so I stopped by after work to fix it. It was magnetized/ stuck to the drawer slide above! I found it! ...yea!

I always hesitate to assume someone took something. Many times the tool shows up a day later, usually because I misplaced it.


----------



## Skippy906 (Dec 16, 2012)

I know you you guys feel losing tools. While working at a big remodel job, I think I had every tools I owned at the job site. It was a secure building, and the other workers also had their tools there. Well at the time we had other sub contractors coming in that had a key to the building. 
When its a complete remodel, you use tools at different times, and there can be times when you wont use a tool for over a month, depending whats going on at the time.
I went to look for my circular saw and could not find it anywhere. Then my co-worker noticed his impact gun and drill was missing. Well after looking all over this 2 story building, and trying to remember all the tools we had on site, this is a list of what we found missing. Circular saw with a variety of blades, drill driver and impact gun with bits, complete hole saw set, hammer drill and 2 complete set of bits and an electrical pouch with all the trimmings. All in all over $1000 worth of tools. This was all noticed after the subs have finished the job.
But this does end well for us, the company we were working for, told us to head to the store and replace what was stolen, and give them the receipts. All tools that we know were stolen, were replaced. But somehow, you just kinda miss the tools you worked long and hard to purchase.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I was a superintendent for a while and we caught two of our "best" guys stealing copper on the video cameras one Saturday morning at 2 o'clock. It was a solid $600 haul. On Monday, we asked them how their Sundays were and they said they had a grand old time barbequing and drinking beer. Wonder where that beer money came from? It's the things people do when they think no one is watching that really let you know who they are. We fired them both. If you want scrap, ask the plumber, and he might might just give it to you. If not, too bad.


----------



## MikesProjects (Mar 11, 2013)

I got my first master level in 2004, its a 4' green glow in the dark adjustable booger. Way better then stabila imo. Was about $80 bucks at the time. Well the crash in 2008 made the prices of aluminum increase, construction went south & the master level corporation closed shop temporarily so I was told. I found that out when I wanted to get a new 2 footer & 18 incher. I cherish my 4 footer & hope I don't lose it but I know that day may be around the corner (knock on wood)......... You'll never believe this. Last year while at work I went to a new job & the superintendent had a 8' yellow master level he had been using as a straight edge, jokingly I asked him if he wanted to sell me that 8 foot level & he said sure, 25 bucks & its yours. Well I jumped at that deal & know I can cut it in half if need be to make two 4 foot levels if I ever lost my 4 footer.
Yup, I know the feeling. I once drove 60 miles back to a job when I realized I forgot my prybar there. Also 10 years ago I lost my tape measure leather pouch, took months to find a good replacement that worked for me…...


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Ha! I could picture myself driving 120 miles, round trip, for my little 50z hammer.

Finding lost rosewood handled toys too many days after the fact, kind of makes you wonder about those "coincidence" things. The day before yesterday, I was at a counter of a huge store when the clerk got a call about a asking if they had light boxes. She said she didn't know, and I told her they were on isle _ for $109.00. It's a funny world.

Every time I hear of someone losing their tools, I flinch. It's one thing to have to replace a two hundred dollar driver (that just ticks you off. Losing a treasured tool, that strikes even deeper.

Years ago, an "old" man, named Oly, was working next door. I didn't know squat about carpentry then [but I had the start of a nice wood shop]. I'd bring him a coffee or cold drink and pick his brain. He was a nice old varmit (I'm probably twenty years older than he was, now) and put up with me.

One day, I read an ad which said someone stole their tools and they were looking for tool donations to get going again. I thought it was him, since it said to contact Oly and the number given was a Belleview, which had a prefix similar to his, in Belfair, Wash. I called at told him I'd donate tools, but just had a few things like hammer, saw, tape, screwdrivers, etc. That's when I discovered they lived a ferry ride away. They asked if they could come get them. I said sure, but I wasn't sure they were worth the cost of a ferry ride. They decided to come, so I cleaned shop a bit more, in hopes it would make their trip more worthwhile.

Oly and Carine showed up and I was able to give them a tool box with a few tools. They mentioned I was the only one to respond, shared the fact his wife ran a shrimp business and brought nitrogen frozen spotted prawns back from Alaska and would like to share some, if we'd like. Carine then offered to show us how to cook them and we let her lose in the kitchen. About fifteen pounds of fresh prawns later, I think we all died of gout, or something. WHAT A MEAL. The prawns still had the eggs and they tasted so good I had to shoo my sons away from mine.

Sometimes it pays VERY well to pretend you're a nice guy (I think they were nicer than I was, to be sure).


----------



## masterlevel (Feb 9, 2015)

> About 3 years ago I was selling my pick up truck. I cleaned it out of old chip bags, coffee cups etc. On the front seat was my trusted and well loved 4ft master level. A good tool, always true and just a plain old good friend of a good 12 years or more. I took it out and went to put it in the garage and the padlock was on the door. I didn t have my keys with me at the time so I leaned it against the door with intentions of going to get my keys and safely put it away, not because of thievery but because I have small children and did not want them to get it and use it for something awful or worse yet lose it. The guy came to buy the truck and then life got in the way such as getting dinner ready or whatever toddler type chore had to be taken care of. Well long story short went out the next day and it was gone.
> I couldn t find it anywhere. I tried to replace it but the company went under due to cheap imports from china, I went to several local tool supplies and tried out several levels all were out of plumb stabilla, empire, mastercraft, couldn t find a Johnson anywhere. The stabilla for the record was out the worst of them all. In case anyone doesn t know Master brand levels are by far the best levels hands down. They are adjustable so in the field one can readjust if out or set level for grades. They are a mere 2 inches wide so they will fit between rebar and the panel so you get a true level when setting walls, a big thing for a carpenter that cares about his concrete. it still makes me sick in the stomach to know its gone. I ended up settling for a Sola and well it always seems to give different reading every time I use it. and I check it with my 3ft master and it says its good but I just don t trust it. It is just a bit to wide to fit in the form so I always have to rely on the whalers being the same thickness (and they never are) So now its just guess work. Did I mention how much it tears my heart apart to think about it? Sorry for being long winded but I guess all I want to know is does anyone out there have that special tool that meant the world and went missing and to this day do you still pine for it? Or am I just being as my wife puts it ridiculous and over sentimental about an old tool? Would love to hear your thoughts. Or maybe a line on replacing an old friend.
> 
> - mervillehomesteader


 Man bro I feel your pain on a daily basis… last year I left my trusty 4' master level on a residential tile job at a woman's house… I came back the next day someone took it out of the corner I had it in and must have jumped on it because it was so bent …. I'm still pissed off about it .. there is no substitute for this carpenter.. if ANYONE KNOWS WHERE TO BUY A 4' MASTER LEVEL PLEASE SHARE I KNOW THET WENT OUT OF BUSINESS BUT THATS MY MAIN TOOL I MISS HER!!!!!


----------



## masterlevel (Feb 9, 2015)

OK after reading your story about your trusty 4' master level I dug deep in cyber land.. found the 48"&24" combo master levels for 159$ brand new on e bay…I couldn't resist my 24" I have didn't have the hand holes… I'm so happy I found a brand new 4'!!!!


----------



## mervillehomesteader (Jan 10, 2014)

> OK after reading your story about your trusty 4 master level I dug deep in cyber land.. found the 48"&24" combo master levels for 159$ brand new on e bay…I couldn t resist my 24" I have didn t have the hand holes… I m so happy I found a brand new 4 !!!!
> 
> - masterlevel


You are one lucky man. 
I guess I should update and let everyone who cares know. In my original post I mentioned I had bought a Sola level that I just couldn't trust. I finally broke down and e-mailed the company to see if there was a way of field adjusting it or fine tuning. They replied that adjust was not possible but they would gladly send me a new level instead, which they did. They even went so far as to reimburse me for $55 CAN for the customs fees incurred with the delivery. The new one is bang on I have double checked it about a 100 times now.
As for customer service with Sola. I would say top notch a real stand up company. Oh yah and through my research I talked to a fellow with Starrett and their last American made line of carpentry type levels are the wood and brass models. Priced unbelievably well at around $85 CAN.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

when I was about 14, (many years ago), my Dad hired a company to install a new furnace in the basement, after they finished the job I went down to work on my workbench, and found out my new set of spade bits was gone, I had paid for them with my own money, they were one of the first tools I bought. still ticked off about that.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

The last guy to steal hammer came close to being beat with said hammer. You guys are too nice. Not a bad thing.

It's also hard for me to grow attached to tools since I lose my electrical tools at work ALL the time.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Mikesprojects, you're a lucky fellow. An eight foot Master Level, cheap, that's a good deal. I saw a three footer on a job 24 months ago, found out who it belonged to and offered up to $60 for it. No sale. I have a two & a four footer that I've had for 15-20 years and I would never consider parting with ether of them.

mervillehomesteader, I read that you're no stranger to forms and whalers. Might I suggest a "Plumb-it" extend a level. I have one that closed is approx. 5 foot long, open it extends to 13 foot 10 inches. I've used it on jobs where we were using symons forms and found it to work out quite well. Now we had an instrument guy, but he was a bad joke. He couldn't properly setup his tool half the time, and we had to constantly replumb after he went back to the shack.

I've had my Plumb-it level as long as I've had my MasterLevels. It's a tool that I would purchase again if something were to happen to it. It does have a couple quirks, 1. I only use it to plumb. I don't trust it for leveling in the maximum extended position. 2. If it is placed in the back seat of a 4 door pickup and the doors closed, one or both of the plastic ends will be broken. It fits okay behind the seat, that's how I carry it around.

When I first got it I wanted an aluminum rifle case, but that was three times the cost of the level. ( I gave around $180 for it) I grew tiered of replacing the plastic ends ($20 each), so I made myself an end from a piece of extruded aluminum. I wrote a tool review about it if you want to see what it looks like. 
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1956

I do hate losing tools. stolen, misplaced, or otherwise. I've had my truck broken into, thieves stole every nail gun I had. Tried to get a 12" mitersaw too but it wouldn't fit through the broken window. Dummies, if they would have knocked out the back glass there was my 16" beam saw & I'm sure they would have gotten the 12" mitersaws. I do love the cell phones these days. I've had vermin come onto the jobsite selling tools that I know are stolen by the price and condition that they're asking for such a high quality tool. I even once saw some of a fellow workers tools being offered to me. I told the thief to give me a little while, I needed to call my wife to bring some money so we could close the deal. I didn't call my wife, I called the guy that was looking for his tools. It was sweet watching what that a.. hole had coming to him.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

Tedstor

Alex is my caulking of choice as well. no recalls such as yu describe in 20 years. None of my trim buddies relate any problems with it as well.

Your problems relate to onset of the cold, aka "dry" weather set in and the problems arose. Methinks you may have heating/humidty imbalance problems. Seen it before.

Point is why trash the trim carpenter when it's just as likely that is a deficiency of the HVAC contractor delivering even air fow/temp consistancy

or Heaven forbid even perhaps you own fault for not regulating temp/humidity in the house. I don't know the answer to your probllems, but I do know you can't just quite so easily point the finger at one fella.

Now on recalls such as you outline, I take a hygrometer with me. A recent case of newly installed doors sticking showed humidity in the house above 80%, they saved heat by not venting thier dryer, and too boot their bathroom fans were stuck shut from dust and humidity (ya, i cleaned them for free)

. I ate the time for their lack of domestic cognizance. They, on the other hand saw noting wrong with the practice.

eric

They had other jobs for me to tackle, but I never went back to look at them.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Some observations.

1. The drug problem in this country leads people to just grab whatever they can get to sell and get their next fix. I think that this and an incredibly well developed sense of entitlement in a lot of people lead to that behavior and the simple taking of what is not theirs (theft). It isn't just druggies, either. Some people want to fluff their resume at every turn. Brian Williams, for example.

2. Bad customers. I worked as a mechanic for many years, and have actually had to tell people to not bring their vehicles back for any work (not to include warranty work- I stand behind what I do). But once I fixed a vehicle, and I see a person who is a problem coming back for different work, I told them I won't work on their vehicle, and why.

3. People who are clueless about their personal safety need to have that remove them from the food chain. Sounds heartless, but, come on! The improperly vented dryer is classic. If it is electric, it's just stupid, but if it's gas, they can kill themselves. I've heard of people using the gas dryer to heat their homes in the winter. That just defies belief.

4. Family will rip you off worse than anyone else, because you have this perception that blood will bring that debt back, or maybe you owe them something because they are related. I've seen that happen.


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

Lightning, I can relate.
If I go on a multi-stop shopping trip, I use my trunk. One stop or last stop, anywhere in the car is fine, since I'm headed home at that point, anyway. Too-big-to-fit-in-the-trunk items are purchased on the last stop. Never know what will tweek its way out the door/window. Nothing was ever stolen from my car, and I hope it stays that way.

Clueless: OK, I can go on like crazy. A few clueless examples: Running the cold water will suck the hot water out of the hot water pipe, starving the dishwasher of hot water. Heard any nonsense of that magnitude?
The fans in both my Mom's bathrooms got clogged with shingle fragments when the roof was re-roofed. She had me decommission them both by swapping out the switches with blank covers.
Fix a leaky roof by sealing the ceiling. What part of "The ceiling is not the bottom of the roof" do they not understand?
Clamping a bent piece of metal between 2 blocks for 40 minutes will unbend it. Really!?

Family members that rip you off: I'm no stranger to that. Please do not ask me why I know.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> Lightning, I can relate.
> If I go on a multi-stop shopping trip, I use my trunk. One stop or last stop, anywhere in the car is fine, since I m headed home at that point, anyway. Too-big-to-fit-in-the-trunk items are purchased on the last stop. Never know what will tweek its way out the door/window. Nothing was ever stolen from my car, and I hope it stays that way.
> 
> - splatman


Reminds me of a contractor I knew. He met another contractor to go look at a job some distance away. He left his van full of tools in a park and ride for bus commuters. Of course, when he returned all his tools were gone. I told him if he was going to leave his van in a place like that, he should leave the doors unlocked to minimize damage to the vehicle. No use having repair eh truck plus replace the tools.


----------



## mervillehomesteader (Jan 10, 2014)

> Some observations.
> 
> 1. The drug problem in this country leads people to just grab whatever they can get to sell and get their next fix. I think that this and an incredibly well developed sense of entitlement in a lot of people lead to that behavior and the simple taking of what is not theirs (theft). It isn t just druggies, either. Some people want to fluff their resume at every turn. Brian Williams, for example.
> 
> ...


 I couldn't agree more on most points, I have seen the drug issues on one to many job sights. Workers and otherwise.

As for crappy clients I generally try and weed them out right away. For instance I was at a fellows home trying to price out a reno and he kept going on about how picky he was and what his expectations from his contractors were. His wife was just rolling her eyes. I took a look at the work required( quite a bit really would've kept me busy and inside all winter) In the end he said he didn't mind paying cash and avoiding taxes and wanted to know just how much it would cost. I just told him it would depend on how picky he was and that I was not in the business of ripping off the government. He looked at me and said he would think about it and never called me back.

I do the best job I can and stand behind what I do and I go the extra mile. I keep my prices very reasonable and in most cases I will throw in what I call extra fancies for free because my artistic gluttony forces me too. I have built benches, chairs, wooden crates, and small tables to accent a trellis or built in better for free. I don't do this to pay for the big truck I do it because I love it. Most clients call me back and tell their friends. When people bitch right out of the gate I just walk away. Life is just too damn short. Whoa sorry fellas, rant over!

As for personal safety. Yes someone please weed the idiots out, cull the herd, whatever! Just do something. I personally blame the battery booster cables that you can put on any terminal and they won't ground out. When they came out and people no longer needed to know red to positive black to negative or simply follow wires and see where they lead. The world went to hell in a hand basket. And that damn table saw that stops when a hot dog touches the blade. tell you what ditch the safety nets and treat your table saw like it was a rabid pitbull and let common sense be your guide.

A kid at work on a fairly large commercial project nearly clipped his fingers trying to cut tiny pieces of wood crosscut no less without a guide. He said to me we should get one of those safety saws and things like this wouldn't happen. I told him, he should pull his head out of his ass and handed him a handsaw and told him learn how to use it or get a new job.( I was foreman/ superintendent at the time. I was allowed to let people go. I went to work for myself when they told me I couldn't fire people for being stupid and reckless because it hurt their self confidence.)

If anything companies should ignore cheap labor and/or train the workers of promise prior to entry in the field. Most large companies now are screening contractors and expecting a certain number of qualified manpower on the job and requesting work history of employees to guarantee they have experience in the work they are required to perform. Not a bad thing. Education is far superior to the theft of simple common sense. Don't even get me started on the education system. I am rolling today. Rant over!

I got lucky with family only had a niece that ever ripped me off, haven't talked to her since. Don't even want to go there.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Too bad we can't treat tool looters like horse thieves. When you take away a man's tools, you take away more; his ability to make a living and provide for his family.These people are the scum of the earth. If you are missing tools, you should make the rounds of the pawn shops, where a lot of stolen tools end up. By placing an inconspicuous mark on the tool, you can find it when reported to police.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Just checking back to see if there were any MasterLevels that may become available. I wish that someone would restart the company. Or somebody make one that has the features that make the MasterLevels unique. I'd still like to have a three foot one for installing stair stringers.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

About 25 years ago, as a carpenter, I worked alongside an electrician on a hotel project for about 3 months, we ate lunch together often and got along well. We both lived quite a ways from the jobsite, although he was about 40 miles or more farther away than I was.

After he had finally cleaned up and left, the next day I found a well worn, red handled, Snap On ratcheting screwdriver in the mud. I got hold of him and he said it wasn't worth driving back for, if I wanted it and could use it, to keep it.
I offered to keep it for him or mail it back, he said he wasn't worried about it.

At that time, I never could afford a Snap On ratcheting screwdriver, I now treasure that tool like it was 5 times more expensive than it is, partly because it still works so well, but mostly because of the generosity of the man who gave it to me.

As a contractor, we do see a lot of tools left on the jobsite, can't keep track of them all, but I am sure most do not return to their original owners.

Hope you find the level of your dreams!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

NOBODY touches my 4' Johnson mahogany level or my Wustoff chef's knives. Death be upon those who might try.
Wanna know how I REALLY feel?
Bill


----------

